# My First FCC!!



## MorandiWine (Jul 11, 2021)

Paph Rollie Wilson ‘Dana Lynn’ FCC/AOS 93 points

pretty stoked!!!

tyler

nice photos by Ramon de los Santos


----------



## abax (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations on the award! Say howdy to your big nosed buddy...he's a lovely Springer.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 11, 2021)

absolutely stunning. Clearly the best Rollie Wilson Ive ever seen. Very roth! What are the parents/origin?


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 11, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> absolutely stunning. Clearly the best Rollie Wilson Ive ever seen. Very roth! What are the parents/origin?


I bought it over a year ago as a first bloom seedling with potential from HOF. 
Hung Sheng Eagle ‘HJ #3’ GM/TOGA
X
roth ‘RH 96h’

tyler


----------



## kiwi (Jul 12, 2021)

A great plant and great growing. Congratulations


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 12, 2021)

just superb!


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 12, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> absolutely stunning. Clearly the best Rollie Wilson Ive ever seen. Very roth! What are the parents/origin?


I bought it over a year ago as a first bloom seedling with potential from HOF.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 12, 2021)

they must be kicking themselves now!!!


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2021)

Well deserved!


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 12, 2021)

Well done. I hope it is the first of many FCCs for you. Mike


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2021)

Spectacular!


----------



## Phragper (Jul 12, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> Well done. I hope it is the first of many FCCs for you. Mike


AWESOME AND CONGRATS


----------



## tomp (Jul 12, 2021)

Not sure how to say this well, but seeing a plant this spectacular, in person (I did) can some how, make the world a better place. At least it did for me.

Getting up at 5AM (yawn), driving 2 hours (grr) to get to our judging Centre.. then Tyler walks in and there is the sound of jaws dropping. It was a great day.


----------



## KateL (Jul 12, 2021)

Well done! Congratulations!! Magnificent!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 12, 2021)

Congratulations... it is a majestic looking flower, best of the roth hybrids that I have ever seen. 

Well deserved.

Please take good care of it. Feed well after blooming as this kind of flowering exhausts the plant.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2021)

Congrats! 'Hi' to Ramon, long time no see.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 12, 2021)

Incredible!


----------



## orchidmouse (Jul 12, 2021)

Wonderful!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 12, 2021)

Congratulations! Well done on your expert growing skills.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 12, 2021)

Congratulations! Hilo Orchid Farm has kicked out some amazing hybrids.


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 12, 2021)

Way to go, Tyler! That's a superb blooming.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 12, 2021)

tomp said:


> Not sure how to say this well, but seeing a plant this spectacular, in person (I did) can some how, make the world a better place. At least it did for me.
> 
> Getting up at 5AM (yawn), driving 2 hours (grr) to get to our judging Centre.. then Tyler walks in and there is the sound of jaws dropping. It was a great day.


Thanks Tom! It was quite a day for sure. I’m trying to figure out how I can manage to get to Filoli for judging soon.


----------



## tomp (Jul 12, 2021)

It’s pretty easy Tyler, buy your wife some flowers and/or chocolate, fill the truck with gas, get up early…


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 13, 2021)

This flowering plant is absolutely impressive.  Congrats to the award.


----------



## emydura (Jul 13, 2021)

Congratulations. That is absolutely stunning and an FCC well deserved. We all dream of flowering plants like this.


----------



## NEslipper (Jul 13, 2021)

Impressive flowering, congratulations!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 14, 2021)

emydura said:


> Congratulations. That is absolutely stunning and an FCC well deserved. We all dream of flowering plants like this.


You've had a FCC, David.............LOL!


----------



## emydura (Jul 14, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> You've had a FCC, David.............LOL!



We can still dream of flowering such plants. In the words of Roy and HG, too many FCCs are barely enough.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 14, 2021)

Amen!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## eaborne (Jul 14, 2021)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hien (Jul 15, 2021)

stunningly flowers , very well grown plant too. Congratulations for the FCC


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks everyone!

tyler


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 17, 2021)

Goodness gracious…
That is nice!
Congratulations!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 24, 2021)

Beautifully grown! Congratulations.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Aug 16, 2021)

Magnificent! Congratulations!


----------

